# SMY GOD MOD



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

I know we're closed and all but this arrived this morning and I thought I needed to share  

*SMY GOD MOD 180W ( BLACK ) R2,250.00 - SEE IT HERE *

*

*

*SMY’s God Mod has touched down with a host of features. Automatic vape allows you to let go of the firing button early and still get the vape you want. Three 18650 in series means you can take advantage of up to 180 watts and still have considerable battery life. Puff counter, temperature sensor, and resistance down to hundredths are also key features of this unit. 

Features include:


180 watt proprietary module chip
Two modes – regular power (0-80 watts) and super power (80-180)
Automatic firing mode
Tactile style buttons
Puff counter
Temperature sensor
Programmable automatic shut off
180 watts can only be reached with 25 amp 18650 continuous discharge batteries for this mod
6 months manufacturer’s warranty 
Real time current meter
Output: 7-180 watt range
Output Voltage: up to 12.6 volts
Handles down to 0.3 ohm resistance
Handles up to 3.0 ohm resistance
Auto ohm resistance meter finds ideal voltage for tank/dripper
Wolf and moon emblazoned on mod
“God 180″ lettering on mod
Wattage regulated via two buttons, -/+
LED screen with blue OLED display
Battery life readout in realtime
Dimensions 12CM x 7CM x 3CM
Locking mechanism to prevent misfire
Chip runs cool to avoid heat and temperature sensor malfunction
Utilizes three 18650 batteries in series – (removable and sold separately)
Aluminum alloy body allows heat dissipation 
*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I know we're closed and all but this arrived this morning and I thought I needed to share
> 
> *SMY GOD MOD 180W ( BLACK ) R2,250.00 - SEE IT HERE *
> 
> ...


This looks very cool!

People are gonna come knocking for this


----------



## Gizmo (29/12/14)

Awesome combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Looks amazing @Gizmo 
Lol, it says 32 degrees Celcius - has it been standing for a while?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (29/12/14)

Finally a mod the SubTank fits really well on! Amazing setup @Gizmo.

What is the vape like? And how far have you pushed it? 

Lol @Silver...that's idle temperature, ready to fire up at a moment's notice


----------



## Paulie (6/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> Awesome combo


That does look really cool!!


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Has @Rob Fisher seen this setup? No overhang for his subtank...


----------



## Gizmo (6/1/15)

I absolutely adore this mod.. The battery life is insane, 5 days around for me.. Constant chain vaping... And yea it looks too damn hot mixed with the sub tank. Minor con is that its a tad wide, but then again, what do you expect from 3 18650 batteries in series.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

